# Wally-Skull Improvement



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So the foam skulls at Wally World were only 4 bucks, sweet. I needed a head for my corpse crawler and money's tight. But they weren't really impressive.

Kinda meh.









Tiny teeth, "empty" jaw spaces too filled in, nasal and ocular cavities too shallow, and the paint job didn't do it for me. So.... makeover!!

I removed the jaw from the skull. I'll need to build up the condyles and the teeth before I reattach this. The wires are for the Paperclay teeth.









Did a little digging, carving, building up... general reshaping. Gave him a paint basecoat and covered those widdle teefies with some more manly choppers:









Then, just a few finishing touches... a little sponge-work with acrylics, and some ghastly glaze to give him that swarthy grave-mouldered complexion that the dead chicks go gaga over...and....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey!!!!









Whatcha think?

From this...









To this:









Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it, nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks way better 
now you can sell it for 5 bucks..j/k

looks really good compared to what it was
good job Rev


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome transformation. I like the manly choppers.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Makeover!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

much better...now let's see it on that corpse crawler!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, what a difference! Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lilly said:


> now you can sell it for 5 bucks..j/k


LOL, Lilly!

Bravo, Rev - he looks amazing.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a definite "Yes".....man I LOVE that Ghastley Glaze Rev!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, a great makeover.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

NOICE! Maybe hinge the mouth, pop the skull cap, and add some servo's then you can mark him up another 200+


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice looking skull, really like the paint job on it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Everybody has their own favorite "look" for a skeleton/corpse... I really like the dry, moldy look... like you'd see in a dungeon or graveyard in a Hammer or AIP film. I should have doused it down with some matte spray; the shellac is shiny and makes him look a bit dewey. Maybe next time I should layer some gray in with the green... maybe a little spotty black for mildew. I have 4 more foam skulls to practice on tho :biggrineton:



Terrormaster said:


> NOICE! Maybe hinge the mouth, pop the skull cap, and add some servo's


Actually TM, I'll be hollowing the next one out to make it lighter and (hopefully) adding a servo for head rotation as I rebuild him over the winter break. I still have 4 open channels in the transmitter/receiver to fill up with something heheh... but I'm going to let the jaw just dangle loose as he moves around. I think that looks cool.



dave the dead said:


> much better...now let's see it on that corpse crawler!


Dave: I haven't posted video of the whole prop yet cuz there's not much crawling room inside and I never have enough daylight to get good shots when I get home from work. And I can't get my @$$ in gear enough in the morning before I leave  I'll try to get that and post it tomorrow... if not, definitely Sunday.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Teaser:










I'll get better pics Sunday, and a vid cap.

UPDATE: Video of the crawler is now posted in the Showroom.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now THAT is a makeover! Great job!


----------

